# interesting thread.



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I found this post on simply and found it interesting. I'm wondering how members on our site feel about this subject.




A friend send me this:


Australia says NO - Second Time she has done this ! 
AMAZING You must read it !!!! 

She's done it again.. 

She sure isn't backing down on her hard line stance and one has to appreciate her belief in the rights of her native countrymen.. 

A breath of fresh air to see someone lead. I wish some leaders would step up in Canada & USA . 



Australian Prime Minister does it again!! 

This woman should be appointed Queen of the World.. Truer words have never been spoken. 

It took a lot of courage for this woman to speak what she had to say for the world to hear. The retribution could be phenomenal, but at least she was willing to take a stand on her and Australia 's beliefs. 

The whole world needs a leader like this!

> 

Prime Minister Julia Gillard - Australia 

Muslims who want to live under Islamic Sharia law were told on Wednesday to get out of Australia , as the government targeted radicals in a bid to head off potential terror attacks.. 


Separately, Gillard angered some Australian Muslims on Wednesday by saying she supported spy agencies monitoring the nation's mosques. Quote: 


'IMMIGRANTS, NOT AUSTRALIANS, MUST ADAPT.. Take It Or Leave It. 

I am tired of this nation worrying about whether we are offending some individual or their culture. Since the terrorist attacks on Bali , we have experienced a surge in patriotism by the majority of Australians. ' 

'This culture has been developed over two centuries of struggles, trials and victories by millions of men and women who have sought freedom' 

'We speak mainly ENGLISH, not Spanish, Lebanese, Arabic, Chinese, Japanese, Russian, or any other language. Therefore, if you wish to become part of our society . Learn the language!' 

'Most Australians (but not me) believe in God. This is not some Christian, right wing, political push, but a fact, because Christian men and women, on Christian principles, founded this nation, and this is clearly documented It is certainly appropriate to display it on the walls of our schools. If God offends you, then I suggest you consider another part of the world as your new home, because God is part of our culture.' 

'We will accept your beliefs, and will not question why All we ask is that you accept ours, and live in harmony and peaceful enjoyment with us.' 

'This is OUR COUNTRY, OUR LAND, and OUR LIFESTYLE, and we will allow you every opportunity to enjoy all this. But once you are done complaining, whining, and griping about Our Flag, Our Pledge, Our Christian beliefs, or Our Way of Life, I highly encourage you take advantage of one other great Australian freedom, 'THE RIGHT TO LEAVE'.' 

'If you aren't happy here then LEAVE. We didn't force you to come here. You asked to be here. So accept the country YOU accepted.' 

Maybe if we circulate this amongst ourselves in Canada & USA , WE will find the courage to start speaking and voicing the same truths. 

If you agree please SEND THIS ON and ON, to as many people as you know


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i agree 100% on thos and canada should be the same


----------



## rlove250 (Apr 29, 2010)

Well, it's not the Canadian way, Canada was found on prinicpals of multiculturalism and being a place that welcomes imigrants. Australia was a prison camp, or so the story goes. They have a strong point and a fair point. This is Australia we will not change for you, you came to live here, so embrass us or leave us. I think Canada needs to adopt this somewhat, it seems too often our country and our social services are being abused by imigrants that couldn't give to ... bits about the country and the people who faught to keep it the way it is.

Looking at the other side of the coin, what would the headlines say in Mecca if a group of Australians moved there and wanted to setup a christian church across the street and demand that the lords prayer be said in Saudi schools.

My guess is that these muslims thought they were on a plane to Canada but ended up in Australia.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

simplistic, reactionary and inflammatory.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I find her comments hurtful and likely to increase intolerance. She completely overlooks the aboriginal people who were there before the "Christian men and women...[who]...founded this nation," as well.

As far as accusing newcomers of "complaining, whining, and griping," well, "complaining, whining and griping" is part of Canadian culture and our democratic political process. I say that tongue in cheek, but it's true. I'd take griping over guns any day.


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

I think that what makes Canada such a wonderful place to live is that it embraces other cultures, learns from them, and accepts them wholeheartedly.

It is a cultural mosaic here that I think we often take for granted. We can learn so much from other cultures and I consider it a blessing to live in such an accepting country as Canada.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Ursus sapien said:


> simplistic, reactionary and inflammatory.


 I couldnt agree more.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Morainy said:


> I find her comments hurtful and likely to increase intolerance. She completely overlooks the aboriginal people who were there before the "Christian men and women...[who]...founded this nation," as well.
> 
> As far as accusing newcomers of "complaining, whining, and griping," well, "complaining, whining and griping" is part of Canadian culture and our democratic political process. I say that tongue in cheek, but it's true. I'd take griping over guns any day.





alym said:


> I think that what makes Canada such a wonderful place to live is that it embraces other cultures, learns from them, and accepts them wholeheartedly.
> 
> It is a cultural mosaic here that I think we often take for granted. We can learn so much from other cultures and I consider it a blessing to live in such an accepting country as Canada.


I agree 100%. I grew up in a country where the type of simplistic reasoning expressed in this e-mail is common place. I've seen how polluting it can be for all aspects of everyday life. Canada's stand on this is the #1 reason why I'm here and boy I hope it doesn't change.


----------



## NewGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

Ursus sapien said:


> simplistic, reactionary and inflammatory.


Agreed :\


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

There is racist precedent in Australian political history.

this wiki article is a good place to start:

_"... White Australia Policy
Main article: White Australia policy

One of the motives for creating a federated Australia was the need for a common immigration policy. There was much resistance to Chinese immigration and the importing of indentured workers from New Caledonia to work in the Queensland sugar industry.

The White Australia Policy, the policy of excluding all non-European people from immigrating into Australia, was the official policy of all governments and all mainstream political parties in Australia from the 1890s to the 1950s, and elements of the policy survived until the 1970s. Although the expression 'White Australia Policy' was never in official use, it was common in political and public debate throughout the period... "_

Immigration history of Australia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Kanesska (Oct 7, 2010)

If you haven't watched the movie Australia, this topic goes right along with it. I strongly recommend giving it a watch.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I have been looking for the link to this story but this is all i can find so far.

Prime Minister John Howard: IMMIGRANTS, NOT AUSTRALIANS, MUST ADAPT - ClearysNoteBook


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I have been having a hard time trying to find the words to express my feelings on this subject . Then I found this on simply that sums up how i feel.

I don't think someone needs to give up their culture to move to any place in the world, but I do believe that no one has the right to ask a whole Nation to change for them.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Couldn't have said it better myself. We need to meet each other half-way.


----------

